# Mtm Xtreme Ops Navy Seal Watch - Black Seal



## Ventura

Bloody hell. I want one of these watches now !!! I thought the SDW Hyperbar was well hard, this takes the p*ss !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## limey

It is not often that a watch can be classified as revolutionary, but MTM's introduction of the Xtreme Ops Navy Seals Divers Watch Series is just that.

After years of joint effort between MTM and a pre-eminent Swiss Research & Engineering firm, the Black Seal and Silver Seal were born. Until now, the Seals had no option but to wear run of the mill divers watches... some steel, some plastic, some with lights; but they were all merely water resistant...and not waterproof.

MTM Xtreme Ops Navy Seals Divers Watch is the first divers watch to be legally declared Waterproof ! It's depth is measured in fathoms and leagues rather than feet and meters. Its fluid filled 316L solid block stainless steel case cannot be compressed, regardless of the depth.

Combined with tritium gas filled tubes for illumination, an anti-reflective, scratch-resistant, hardened sapphire crystal and a carbon fibre dial, this first Waterproof Navy Seals Divers Watch is truly revolutionary.

DETAILED SPECIFICATION:

THE MTM XTREME OPS NAVY SEALS SERIES IS TRULY REVOLUTIONARY. THESE ARE THE FIRST DIVERS WATCHES

TO BE DECLARED WATERPROOF.

AFTER YEARS OF RESEARCH, A FLUID WAS DEVELOPED

THAT ENVELOPES THE MOVEMENT AND FILLS THE ENTIRE

CASE EXCEPT FOR A SMALL FLOATING AIR BUBBLE WHICH

CAN BE SEEN THROUGH THE CRYSTAL.

THE BUBBLE ALLOWS FOR EXPANSION AND CONTRACTION

AS THE WATCH ASCENDS AND DESCENDS AND AS THE

TEMPERATURE FLUCTUATES.

SINCE THIS FLUID FILLED CASE CANNOT BE COMPRESSED,

THE WATCH CAN WITHSTAND PRESSURES AT DEPTHS THAT

ARE EQUIVALENT TO THOSE EXERTED BY THE WEIGHT OF A

12 STORY BUILDING.

ALL SWISS MADE

MOVEMENT: Swiss Made Rhonda 715 With Automatic Date. Specially Calibrated With Jewels And Gold Parts To Compensate For Fluid Resistance.

DIAL: NASA Type Carbon Fiber Dial.

INDEX AND HANDS: Equipped With Tritium-Gas Filled Tubes That Will Glow Brightly Without The Need For Any External Light Source For 25 Years.*

*NRC COMPLIANCE NOTICE: All gaseous tritium luminous timepieces entering the United States must pass stringent testing in accordance with guidelines set forth by the U.S. Nuclear Regulatory Commission. All watches maufactured by MTM have been tested at an independent testing facility.

Hands Are Specially Designed For Easy Reading Under Water.

WATER PROOF!! : 39,600 Feet,

12,000 Meters, 6,600 Fathoms, Or 2.5 Leagues.

CASE AND BAND: Solid 316L stainless steel with black ION/PVD scratch resistant plating.

BAND: Comes with adjustable links. individually connected with allen screws, making it easy to adjust, with the supplied allen key.

COMES WITH INTERCHANGEABLE BANDS THAT CAN EASILY BE REPLACED WITH THE SUPPLIED ALLEN KEY:

INTERCHANGEABLE RUBBER STRAP: 100% Natural rubber, Action strap.

INTERCHANGEABLE BALLISTIC VELCRO BAND: Constructed of nylon 66 , commonly use in tactical vests. A unique property of this material, in addition to its strength, is its ability to shed water helping to prevent any discomfort or mildew.

GLASS: Scratch resistant anti reflective sapphire crystal.

CROWN: Locking, screw down.

CASE SIZE: 49 mm (With Crown) x 13.5mm (Thickness).

WEIGHT: 7.5 oz.

BATTERY: 10 Year rated lithium.

Securely Shipped In Its Own Watertight Seahorse Box.

THE WATCH SYSTEM WAS TESTED IN THE EXTREME BAROMETRIC CHAMBER AT THE SWISS INSTITUTE. THE XTREME OPS NAVY SEALS WATCH, CONSIDERED TO BE THE STRONGEST, DEEPEST DIVING WATCH IN THE WORLD, HAS APPLIED FOR INCLUSION IN THE GUINESS BOOK OF WORLD RECORDS.

specification

Casing Black 316L solid block stainless steel case

Water Resistance Waterproof -39,600 FEET, 12,000 METRES, 6,600 FATHOMS, 2.5 LEAGUES.

Crown Locking, Screw down

Glass Extra-Thick Scratch Resistant anti reflective sapphire crystal

Dial NASA spec. Carbon Fibre

Bezel Unidirectional, ratcheting movement, stainless steel

Numbering Tritium Lit

Hands Tritium Lit

Tritium Lights 25 Year Life Span

Strap Black Coated ION/PVD steel

Case Waterproof 'Seahorse' case

Uniqueness Limited Edition and individually numbered

Estimated delivery time ::

OCT/NOV 06


----------



## Ventura

Yeah, saw that already buddy. What does it cost in the States?


----------



## Griff

When the time comes to change the battery what are you supposed to do regards the fluid filling of the watch.

If the answer is to send the watch back to the makers then I wouldn't want one in any circumstances


----------



## Ventura

I beleve it'll be a bit like the Hyperbar in the sense it's probably got a battery hatch.


----------



## jasonm

> DIAL: NASA Type Carbon Fiber Dial.


When I see stuff like this 'NASA' it makes me suspect the rest of the spiel as marketing guff....

WTF has NASA got to do with a carbon dial?? Except to be a 'buzzword' .....



> Until now, the Seals had no option but to wear run of the mill divers watches... some steel, some plastic, some with lights; but they were all merely water resistant...and not waterproof.


The Seals had better get their orders in...Its a limited edition









At lest now they can operate at 12000M, the limitations of their mere water resistant watches must have hampered operations somewhat...No excuses for not boarding nuclear subs now 



> AFTER YEARS OF RESEARCH, A FLUID WAS DEVELOPED
> 
> THAT ENVELOPES THE MOVEMENT AND FILLS THE ENTIRE
> 
> CASE EXCEPT FOR A SMALL FLOATING AIR BUBBLE WHICH
> 
> CAN BE SEEN THROUGH THE CRYSTAL.


They could have asked Sinn what they use, saved them the trouble....


----------



## Ventura

Maybe it can withstand the temperatures of both the fuel burning aswell as the coldness of space


----------



## Roy

I may fill some of my watches with some special fluid, only for good customers though.


----------



## Ventura

That sounds dodgy Roy


----------



## pinkwindmill

Give me a Sinn UX any day...










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## jasonm

Exactly


----------



## Ventura

Sinn Arktis is an interesting watch also.... :l


----------



## bells0

Or a B&R Hydromax [sorry, gotta stick with a brand i own







]


----------



## Ventura

I'm fairly overweight at 5'11" and 17 stone. I always think I should be able to look at the time whilst I'm sinking...


----------



## pauluspaolo

It's nice to know that while I'll be about the size of a peanut (& probably very dead) at 12000m my watch will still be working







.

Despite the hype I like the Black Seal ...... but I can't really see the point of it


----------



## Ventura

Well you never know.... Oh well... I'd like to have a virtually indestructible watch. I hardly wear all my Omegas etc and tend to wear cheaper watches out of fear of damaging them etc.


----------



## limey

Ventura said:


> Yeah, saw that already buddy. What does it cost in the States?


I just figured I'd save everyone else the trouble of googling it.

$1600 at the only US site I could find.

EDIT:

So, if they have to have a bubble for expansion or compression of the fluid, what do Sinn, et al. do about it? Although maybe they could tout it as an orientation device, hey shouldn't the bubble always point the way back to the surface? May be handy when you're 6,600 fathoms down.


----------



## Ventura

Cheers. I did google, but couldn't fid the price except the UK price of Â£1045. Thats about Â£200 difference from the US price. Can I have a PM of the link to that site? WOuld they charge import tax I wonder. I'll have to buy it in a few months anyway


----------



## chris l

Roy said:


> I may fill some of my watches with some special fluid, only for good customers though.


Laphroaig in mine, please, Roy.


----------



## Nalu

Paul, the point is on the end of the "revolutionary" dagger-shaped minute hand.

Roy, you need to do years of research before attempting and fluid filling of watches.

Jase, very funny mate!

What a load of 'Spec Ops' rubbish!


----------



## Roy

Nalu said:


> Roy, you need to do years of research before attempting and fluid filling of watches.


Not true Colin, in the last 25 years I have seen lots of watches filled with all manner of fluids from people who have done no research.


----------



## JoT

Roy said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roy, you need to do years of research before attempting and fluid filling of watches.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true Colin, in the last 25 years I have seen lots of watches filled with all manner of fluids from people who have done no research.
Click to expand...

I hope you haven't had to deal with Jason's fluids


----------



## jasonm

Its ok...I have a certificate.....


----------



## hippo

jasonm said:


> Its ok...I have a certificate.....


I hope it's laminated!!!!


----------

